
Falling in Love with a Hard Drive: How to Name Your Computer and Other Machines - pronoiac
https://medium.com/message/falling-in-love-with-a-hard-drive-b49ddd6ce488
======
shopinterest
I name all my Hard Drives after Battlestar Galactica Ships - I have:

1TB 27" iMac - Galactica/ 4TB NAS - Pegasus/ 500GB MacBook - Colonial One/
500GB External - Majahual/ 250GB External - Cloud 9/ 16GB USB - Demetrius/

------
arcanus
All ancient greek or latin words/concepts for me. I'm typing this from my
workstation, 'magus'. Home machine is 'logos'. Laptop is 'thymos'.

------
fit2rule
Schemes I've used over the years:

* Bodies of the Solar system - moon./mars./mercury./&etc.

* Shakespeares' characters - titus, achilles, adam, agrippa, &etc.

* proquint ( _) of the address - 10.0.0.53 = bomab-babuj, etc. (_ \- [http://arxiv.org/html/0901.4016](http://arxiv.org/html/0901.4016))

------
cylinder714
My main Thinkpad is Magenta, the little laptop is Columbia, and I've misplaced
my netbook Janet....

When I worked at SCO (well before the Caldera and Linux lawsuit crap), server
names had "sco" in them, hence Scotty (a big old 68000 box), Crisco,
Ionesco....

